# More Odd Behavior at New Home



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

As I've stated in previous posts, we recently moved into a new house with a huge fenced backyard (were previously in an apartment). Bentley LOVES it hes excited more well behaved now that hes regularly exercised daily. He has no bad reaction to anything in the house at all. The only behavior that is worrying me is when we first get home. 

Some background: Bentley has been crate trained since he was a puppy. We put him in there every day when we go to work and when we come home he gets let out and its been this way since hes been little even in the apartment. 

I am usually the second one home after my boyfriend so he just opens up the back door and lets him go out and run until hes ready to come in or until dark which ever comes first. Recently, I came home first before my boyfriend had arrived and I went to let Bentley out as usual and he came out of his cage...head low ears slightly back tail low shoulders low and went straight to the back door (not in stalking/pointing body language either) and I was so confused? I tried to get him to come say hi to me in my usual high pitched voice jumping around and NOTHING no reaction just sat there waiting to be let out.

I gave up and let him out he went outside did a lap around the yard and then was at the backdoor not even 3 minutes later wanting to come in and formally say hi to me as he always did before. 

My boyfriend informed me hes been doing this since we moved in here and started our work schedules back up again. Weve been in this house for about a month. 

I am so confused as to what this body language means? Not even a few minutes later its as if it never happened.

Any insight would be helpful...

In an effort to show him that everything is alright...I came home early again the other day for a new job interview for 15 minutes to change....i let him out as I know he probably had to go to the bathroom. 15 minutes later I let him back in and into the cage for about a half hour until I came home again from my interview. I let him out he did the SAME thing again. So this time I tried to just go into my bedroom making him curious, he came and saw me in the bedroom he came over to me I tried to do the usual excitement hello: he licked me once and had some excitement pee then went straight back to the door. I was going to try to let it pass but then I hear him peeing in the living room on my rug! Mind you he is completely potty trained and hasnt had an accident in many many months. 

I have no idea what is causing this behavior! ^ in response to my last paragraph he went pee not even 30 minutes earlier before I went to my interview. Is it a fear thing? He has to go check his property outside before he can rest and come say hello?


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Are you just letting him out by himself and closing the door? Perhaps he thinks it's some kind of punishment going from the crate where he was all by himself straight to the backyard where he is all by himself again?

V's are family dogs. They want and need to be with their humans as much as possible. I would try spending time with him in the back yard and then taking him back inside with you and not just leaving him there by himself.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I will most certainly give this a try as thats exactly what we do everyday and on weekends. 

I will try to get a video but he absolutely LOVES it in the backyard. Sometimes I have to physically go get him across the yard to get him to come inside. He is constantly stalking/pointing out there to all the critters. Tail is out and up posture is tall head up ears perked while hes out back.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even though he loves the yard its still been a change for him. I assume you were out with him when you lived in a apartment. I would try going out with him when you first return home. Just see if it changes his mood.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes go out with him. I always go out with mine when first returning home else they only want to be inside with me to say hi. So I got out with them while they pee THEN we say hi outside. Them the door remains open when I go nack inside. Our male will come on whole our female will stay out for awhile. 

About his accident. He might have just been confused and hasn't connected the dots with the new order of events that you did. Kind of like even after our female was house trained she didn't grasp how to tell me she needed out when we were upstairs in the bedroom. 90% of our time is downstairs by the back door but for a few weeks she didn't connect the dots for bedroom upstairs to back door.


----------

